# Brauch ne Suchmaschine



## eeegor (12. Mrz 2006)

Hi Leute,

Habe folgendes Problem:
Ich brauch ne Suchmaschine, die den HTML-Inhalt auf einer CD durchsucht und das gefundene auflistet. Wichtig: Es muss ein Stand-alone Applet sein, das in keiner Verbindung zum Internet steht...d.h die Suchmaschine soll nur den Inhalt der CD durchsuchen.

Weiß vielleicht einer von euch, ob das mit Java zu lösen ist, oder ob es sogar schon vorgefertigte Applets gibt :?: 

Ich brauche die Suchmaschine nämlich für ein Schulprojekt, bei dem mehrere Skripten auf einer CD zusammengeführt werden und per Website (von CD) auffindbar sind. Eine Suchmaschine für diese Skripten wäre der Hammer.


Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Danke im Voraus  :wink: 

greeetings eeegor


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mrz 2006)

Zum Thema "Suchmaschine in Java" kommt man an Lucense sicher nicht vorbei. Allerdings ist das nicht "mal eben" gemacht und das Applet musst du dir auch selbst stricken. Lucene liefert nur die Infrastruktur, die Lokik (was soll wie und wonach durchsucht werden können) musst du dann selbst einpflanzen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Mrz 2006)

google nach "Nutch"


----------

